# How to restore exchange server 2010 ms databases?



## falkyastra (May 29, 2015)

I need to pull some information out of a single mailbox for a user who has no longer been with our company for a long time. Ive got a year end tape which should have a backup of Exchange with their mailbox in it. Were running Exchange 2003 with Backup Exec 2010 right now. I know I will need to catalog the tape since Ive replaced my backup exec server since then which isnt a huge deal. However, what I would like to do is just restore the entire .edb and .stm files to disk and not actually restore into Exchange, is this possible or do I have to go through the whole creating a recovery store and what not in Exchange 2003?


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

My guess it would depend on how Backup Exec was doing the mailbox. If it wasn't a bric level backup you should be able to restore the backed up database to wherever you want.


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

But even then, if you want to use exmerge to extract the contents of the database you would still need to mount it as a recovery store, unless you have some other third party app.


----------

